# Dog Kennel bedding



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

I have 2 lab/chessies that will chew up EVERYTHING we leave in their kennel. They have an area inside of our garage and can get to the outside. I'm looking for something that we can put in this inside area for them to lay on that would be warmer than the cement. I've tried the assortment of mats and blankets, but nothing will last more than a week.

I'm thinking about trying straw. Has anyone used this for dogs that will eat everything? What are the chances that they'll eat the straw? I'm concerned that they'd eat too much and cause digestion problems.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Straw is too dusty, marsh hay if available is better, at least these two thing are digestable stay away from rugs carpets blankets ect.

I use two 3/4 inch thick sheets of exterior foam insulation sandwiched between two sheets of 3/8s plywood, run a 2x2 around the border and screw them together.

This platform can be laid on the concrete and will reflect their body heat back to them, is easy to clean and they dont chew it, so far anyway :roll:

You would probably be better off to put some 2x2 runners under it to minimize contact with the concrete and the heat loss associated with that.

Simple cheap and effective, mine are 10 years old and going strong.


----------



## Bwana (Feb 16, 2006)

I was told by our vet that shredded paper in the house works well for a bedding.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I use straw and cedar chips. My dog chews a lot of other stuff and he doesn't chew the straw.

Bob- Doesn't hay have the potential to carry more insects than straw? Just wondering.


----------



## CD (Oct 30, 2007)

I use straw and it works fine, my dog doesnt eat it. it tends to be alittle messy unless you have an area were the sides are a little higher and it keeps the straw in one area.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I use straw, I think it works alot better then hay. My dogs will eat alot of things but they dont eat straw. Like Bobm said straw can be dusty. If you can find it good clean durum straw I think that works the best.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Gooseguy10 said:


> I use straw and cedar chips. My dog chews a lot of other stuff and he doesn't chew the straw.
> 
> Bob- Doesn't hay have the potential to carry more insects than straw? Just wondering.


I really dont know maybe insects are in it, I never put bedding in dog houses unless its real cold so bugs usaully arent too active, but you could be correct.

Why would straw be any more bug free the dust from straw always seemed to be a bigger problem for my dogs.

I quit using either and build the panelsin to the floor of my dogs houses but we dont get too many days in the 10 we do get over 60 days under 32 degrees F. I know thats sunbathing weather up there 

I bring all my dogs in the house everynight, otherwise they wake up the local coyotes howling, my shorthairs can howl so loud they could drown out a wolf pack


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Good info. I just heard that hay carries more bugs than straw. I have no conrete sources so I will stick with the ever ready sources......"they" told me that or I read it somewhere. In both cases it has to be true, right?


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I have read somewhere that cedar shavings will mess with a dogs nose, is this a wives tale or is their any truth to this?


----------



## samuelnaani (Dec 26, 2007)

Truly, the Straw is too sooty, but my dog chews a bush of other stuff and he doesn't chew the straw because, recently I have been through a similar website called "*Dog Blankets*" which helped me a lot on dog needs.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

incidentally exercise will reduce chewing usaully, so you should probably start getting up maybe a hour earlier and go jogging about two miles with them every morning :wink:

I bet its balmy up there about 5 AM, brrrrrrr


----------

